# Very curious



## Wolfe (Oct 26, 2019)

I lucked up and been getting quite many people giving me items and e-scrap for free I basically have a whole barn stall of all kinds things. And just the other day a fellow called me and asked if I would like to have his late fathers mining and recycling items that was cluttering up his garage as he needed the space. After getting it all home I found a box with a good many cpus and I am curious if I would sell them what they may be worth? Or any Ideal if Id refine what round about amount of gold may come out all of it?

The list is 9-Intermediate, 61- AMD brown fiber, 11-Intel green fiber, 1-ATT green fiber, 1-Cyrix media gx, 1-DPL, 5-LSI, 3-AMD K5 gold top, 11-AMD K6 aluminum top, 10-Intel Pentium, 7 Intel Pentium I486 DX2, 1-Intel Pentium I486 DX, 1-Intel Pentium I486 SX2, 1-Toshiba gold top and gold bottom, 2-AMD DX2-66, 57-AMD ceramic, 1-Raytheon, 1-Cyrix CX486 DLC and then there was also these chips I added pics


----------



## g_axelsson (Oct 27, 2019)

If the 486 DLC is in good condition you should sell it on ebay. I was asked just a couple of weeks ago if I had anyone left, but I've sold everyone that I had.

There might be more collectable chips in your list, but it's not detailed enough to tell. Maybe the ATT, Cyrix and Toshiba have a collectors value.

Göran


----------



## Wolfe (Oct 27, 2019)

Thank you for the reply Goran I am not home right now I will try and get some pics posted once I get back home.


----------

